# are threds disappearing from here?



## petee (Mar 31, 2011)

i don't see the Ear Inn thread, e.g.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2011)

what, this one? http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=2831146


----------



## petee (Mar 31, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> what, this one? http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=2831146



"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 31, 2011)

The forum was set to only show threads from the last month, I've switched it up to 2 months.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 31, 2011)

Ear Inn thread is at - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...YC-and-a-Nunhead-connection?highlight=Ear+Inn


----------



## petee (Mar 31, 2011)

oh


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2011)

petee said:


> "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


 
oh, that was the search results, didn't mean that

this one - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...YC-and-a-Nunhead-connection?highlight=ear+inn which was the result of the search.


----------



## petee (Mar 31, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Ear Inn thread is at - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...YC-and-a-Nunhead-connection?highlight=Ear+Inn


thanks! but that's still listed in the breadcrumbs as being under "New York/US"

HOLD ON i see the list is changed now


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2011)

it *is* in the New York/US forum  why should it not be?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, it is.

Reload the forum home page at http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/forums/41-New-York-US and it's the 8th thread down


----------



## petee (Mar 31, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Reload the forum home page at http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/forums/41-New-York-US and it's the 8th thread down



right i just did that.
my original post was prompted because there were only 3 threads in the section, now that's been changed by mr/ms llama.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> The forum was set to only show threads from the last month, I've switched it up to 2 months.


Might be worth making that longer seeing as it's one of the quieter forums.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 31, 2011)

editor said:


> Might be worth making that longer seeing as it's one of the quieter forums.


Good idea, I've made it a year.


----------



## petee (Mar 31, 2011)

boy, you complain around here and you get service. i like it.


----------

